# driving from Orlando to Fort Lauderdale, places of interest



## englishowner (May 18, 2009)

Hi

we are staying for a week in Orlando, then driving down to Fort Lauderdale for our 2nd week. We need to stay in a hotel for one night as our reservations don't quite match up. Have been looking at the map, and although I realise it is not that far from Orlando to Fort Lauderdale, and that I could just tag a night on to one of my reservations, I was wondering if anyone could recommend somewhere to stay along the way. Is there somewhere, perhaps off the main highways, which would be of interest to us, perhaps something typically Floridian. Just to give you some background info, we are a family with older teenage boys, and we have driven this road before but last time went to West Palm Beach.

Thanks, any help would be great

Lynne


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 18, 2009)

*To Short A Trip For An Overnight Stay.*

We just drove south on Rt. 27 till we reached I-75, & there we were.  

It only took 5-6 hours -- no need for any intermediate overnight stops.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sea Six (May 18, 2009)

Treat yourself to a night at the Breakers in Palm Beach.  Swimmin' pools, movie stars!  Also, many people enjoy the Jensen Beach area.  That is about where the Turnpike and I95 seem to be right next to each other, so you can take your pick for the rest of the ride down to Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Talent312 (May 18, 2009)

At the interchange of the Florida Turnpike and SR 60, you'll find a wide-place in the road called "Yeehaw Junction" with its own quintessential Florida History.  Apparently the town was originally named "Jackass Junction." In the early 1930s, local ranchers rode burros to visit the Desert Inn (then the local brothel).

A nice place to stay on the way down would be the Hutchinson Island Marriott Beach Resort & Marina, near Stuart.  HGVC also has a resort there.  But do visit The Breakers in Palm Beach (a stately, historic yet trendy 5-star beach-side resort) if only for lunch.


----------

